# Nouvelle version de GIMP



## dpi67 (14 Avril 2005)

Bsr une nouvelle version de Gimp est sortie, la 2.2.6 et elle est bcp mieux francisé que la 2.2.4
Téléchargement ici: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/unix_open_source/gimpapp.html


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Avril 2005)

Vu la différence, on peut même dire que celle ci est en français !!


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

dpi67 a dit:
			
		

> Bsr une nouvelle version de Gimp est sortie, la 2.2.6 et elle est bcp mieux francisé que la 2.2.4
> Téléchargement ici: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/unix_open_source/gimpapp.html


    Merci beaucoup pour ce lien !

Moi qui viens de passer un bon moment à chercher *le* lien vers l'install en français...
j'avais juste oublié MacG !!


----------



## TranXarnoss (25 Avril 2005)

Je suis trop nul, je ne trouve pas comment franciser le logiciel. J'ai téléchargé the Gimp en suivant votre lien, mais c'est e nAnglais, et je ne trouve pas comment le changer.

si vous pouviez me donner un indice, s'il vous plait...


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis trop nul, je ne trouve pas comment franciser le logiciel. J'ai téléchargé the Gimp en suivant votre lien, mais c'est e nAnglais, et je ne trouve pas comment le changer.
> 
> si vous pouviez me donner un indice, s'il vous plait...


Là, j'vois pas.
A part te dire comment j'ai fait moi-même :
clic sur le lien
puis sur 42 MB
puis, j'ai choisi le site de Lausanne.
C'est tout !

A part une différence de choix du pays, j'vois pas. Mais j'suis pas experte   !


----------



## TranXarnoss (25 Avril 2005)

Bon, alors je vais recomencer. Je crois que j'ai choisi Bruxelles.

Dans l'aide de Gimp, ils disent juste de choisir la langue dans le tableau de préférences, ce qui était déjà fait...

Peut-être que ça ira mieux avec la version suisse.


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors je vais recomencer. Je crois que j'ai choisi Bruxelles.
> 
> Dans l'aide de Gimp, ils disent juste de choisir la langue dans le tableau de préférences, ce qui était déjà fait...
> 
> Peut-être que ça ira mieux avec la version suisse.


je l'espère !

tiens-nous au courant


----------



## avosmac (26 Avril 2005)

Préférences système/internationa/

changer la langue et passer à l'anglais.


lancer gimp.


arrêter gimp


repasser la langue en français


relancer gimp


(astuce évoquée dans avosmac)


----------



## TranXarnoss (26 Avril 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> Préférences système/internationa/
> 
> changer la langue et passer à l'anglais.
> 
> ...




Impeccable. merci beaucoup.


----------

